# Problems after replacing belts.....



## Haulero (Aug 26, 2017)

I've replaced the drive belt and the other short belt (I don't remember the name of it, under the battery) Anyways... I'm sure 100% that I installed the belt the same way as the old one, however, when I move from neutral to forward/reverse, tractor will move slowly without even pressing the pedal. If I put it in forward it will go slowly and won't stop even if I put it back in neutral. If I put it in reverse, it will move slowly as well but it will stop when I put it back in neutral. Tractor drives very good, I run it for a few minutes and it goes smoothly, but the issue is, it won't stop. I appreciate your help, thanks!


----------



## pYLON1357 (Dec 2, 2016)

Sounds to me the tension is too tight on the drive belt. I would do a google search on the correct method for checking the belt tension. A new belt is usually a little shorter than the old one which is normally stretched out over time.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Werlcome to the forum,Haulero !
What make/model of tractor ?
That always helps to diagnose the problem.
However, it sounds as if it's a "vari-drive " system,where one belt comes from the engine to a "sliding sheave" pully,that is operated by the clutch/brake lever.
Then there's a belt running from the other groove of the vari-drive, to the transaxle pulley.
If the center sheave does not slide smoothly,it will cause these symptoms,as will using a non-OEM belt.


----------



## Haulero (Aug 26, 2017)

pYLON1357 said:


> Sounds to me the tension is too tight on the drive belt. I would do a google search on the correct method for checking the belt tension. A new belt is usually a little shorter than the old one which is normally stretched out over time.


Thank you for your reply, I'm going to do a search on that to see what I can find. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Haulero (Aug 26, 2017)

jhngardner367 said:


> Werlcome to the forum,Haulero !
> What make/model of tractor ?
> That always helps to diagnose the problem.
> However, it sounds as if it's a "vari-drive " system,where one belt comes from the engine to a "sliding sheave" pully,that is operated by the clutch/brake lever.
> ...


Troy Bilt Bronco, the model number under the hood is: 13AX78KS/13W78KS... Yes, you described exactly how my tractor is (vary-drive) I've replaced both belts. I also thought of, belt not being OEM may cause an issue. I ordered mine from Ebay. I put the deck back in yesterday and I mow the lawn a little bit to test the tracor, it runs very good, I believe it runs faster now. Cuts very good, the only issue is that. When I put in neutral keeps going, very slow, but it will. I'd like to get this issue fixed because my son helps me mow the lawn with the tractor (while I do weedeater) and I think it's unsafe for him like that. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the slider sheave , by having your son(with the engine OFF) push on the clutch pedal,and when you see it slack,try to move the center sheave up,or down or spin it.
If it feels stiff,or sticky, spray the shaft with WD40,or PB BLASTER(not too much,and try NOT to get any on the belts!),and try it ,then.
If it still creeps,it's probably because the ebay belt is 1/4" too short!
The makers of the tractor have them odd-sized,so you HAVE to use their belts for it to work properly.
Some times,it wears in,and does ok,...other times, you'll have to get the OEM belt.


----------

